# Timeshares near Charlottesville Va?



## Giselherr (Dec 28, 2010)

What timeshare would be closest to Charlottesville Va?


----------



## BarCol (Dec 28, 2010)

In the RCI system the 7 of so in the Massanuttan Resort.


----------



## kwelty (Dec 28, 2010)

The closest would be:
Shenandoah Crossing Townhomes
174 Horseshoe Circle
Gordonsville, VA 22942
Phone: 540-832-9400
The Google Timeshare map found on the TUG home page is a great tool for locating timeshares in the US. Just select the area at the top.  In this case, SouthEast USA
http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## pecan (Jan 5, 2011)

*Wintergreen*

Wintergreen Resort is not far (approx. 1 hour drive).  However, there are no timeshares at Wintergreen, but the resort does offer condo and house rentals directly and through individual owners.  Here's a link to a real estate agent's explanation of all things Wintergreen.

http://www.experiencewintergreen.com/BlogArchive/BA_RealEstate.htm 

Note that I do not know or recommend this agent.  A relative owns a condo at Wintergreen and I have visited often.  It's a great place on top of the mountain.  I ran across this page and thought it might be helpful to you.  

Beyond that, I know nothing about the agent.


----------

